# Discorsi anal di coppia mattutini



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2014)

Cinque del mattino.
Durante la notte ho avuto dei picchi di caldo, tanto che ho dovuto togliermi anche gli slip, perchè mi pareva di avere una pelliccia addosso.
Quindi nuda.
Mi muovo per aggiustare meglio il cuscino quando il mio culo tocca inavvertitamente la pancia di Mattia.
Lui russa. Smette. Trattengo il respiro. Riprende a russare.
Faccio un sospiro pensando che no. Non si è svegliato, nonostante la culata.
Ho appena messo la testa sul cuscino, quando.
Una mano mi arpiona l'anca. E mi spinge verso...
oh oh. Un pipino duro!

Dopo che l'ho spolpato per bene siamo andati in cucina a farci un caffè.
Lui, mentre armeggia con la macchinetta e io sono semi svenuta sul tavolo.
-Ma sei venuta a dormire già?-
Io -No...mi sono spogliata nella notte. Perchè?-
-Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto non aver approfittato ieri sera del tuo culetto flappo.-
-Deve avere una calamita il mio culo. Appena ti tocca ti risvegli.-
-Sei la mia culanda...ci vuoi anche il cacao amaro?-
-Siiiiiiiiiiiii....ma senti...visto che il mio lato b ha una forte attrattiva perchè non...- flap flap
-Non se ne parla nemmeno. Anal con te. No.-
Sbuffo, mentre si siede davanti e mi porge il  caffè doppio, con latte freddo e spruzzata di cacao sopra. - Prometto che non ti dico niente...-
-Ma tanto è una promessa da marinaio. Mi hai sempre mostrizzato quando ci abbiamo provato. O meglio. Quando mi hai costretto a provarci.-
-Ma ti senti? Guarda che se lo dici a qualcuno che io ti costringo a fare anal ti prendono per matto!-
-Non se ti conoscono _uno pocariello_.-
-Però scusami Mattia, tu non mi dai fiducia là dietro, ora. Guardiamo in faccia la realtà. Non sei un prodotto Doc dell'anal. Cioè...-
-Si, ma è anche una cosa su cui non ci ho perso e perdo le notti. A me piace di più la tua patata succosa e ciccia, E poi hai il culo a tagliola.-
:unhappy: -Ma come culo a tagliola...-
-Si. Hai il culo a tagliola. Anche per me non è che sia una passeggiata... E poi con te è un lavoro. _Piano. No. Non così. Più a destra. Olio. Ancora olio. No. Ti ho detto di no. Fermati. Mattia mi sto incazzando._  Cioè. Tutto così.-
-Ma non è vero!-
-Manderesti in galera un santo. Come non è vero. Sembra di fare l'esame per entrare nelle frecce tricolori.-
:unhappy::unhappy:-Ma non è una questione di esami o io che , secondo te, ti mostrizzo. Te l'ho detto. Quando sei la dietro, ti parte la scimmia. Diventi...avventato...-
-Ma smettila...-
-Ma smettila tu!-
-Vuoi un altro caffè?-
-Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Eddai senti...mi faccio una canna, aspettiamo dieci minuti e poi anal...-falpflap.
-No.-
-Ma con la canna divento tutta pucciosa e coccolosa e non rompo i coglioni...-
-No.-
-Allora ti faccio un soffocotto.-
-No.-
-No a tutto allora! Cosa sei, nella fase del no? Non sei un po' troppo cresciuto?-
-Pure tu dovresti essere cresciuta per la fase anale. Comunque non è no a tutto.-
-Si che è no a tutto! E questo no, e l'altro no...-
-Siediti sul tavolo.-
-...e sempre no, tutto no, il momndo no...Cos'hai detto?-
-Siediti. Sul. Tavolo.-





Gesù.
E che cazzo è successo nella notte?

Ora torno a dormire.


Ciao



:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Ma...tipo " il postino suona sempre due volte " ? Buongiorno !!! Ma Mattia è castissimo ..ha ragione sicuramente tu lo mostrizzi :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2014)

Ma quante cavolo di energie avete la mattina?? :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2014)

...quindi a Mattia prende la foga quando e' tra le tue natiche... e tu temi un trauma anale, giusto?

avete ragione entrambi...
lui forse ti vede come un Generale e molla il colpo...
e tu temi che, se lo lasci fare, poi non ti rialzi piu'....



il culo a tagliola e' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


provate con una cannetta....bicchiere di vino....relax...tanto relax...e poi...provateci :singleeye:


----------



## Cattivik (28 Aprile 2014)

Al "sembra di fare l'esame per le frecce tricolore"... mi sono piegato in due dalle risate.

Mattia un mito...

Cattivik


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Aprile 2014)

Io dato stamattina.  Ma tanto fa tutto lei .... io me ne sto sdraiato tranquillo fino a quando non è pronta. ..


----------



## sexy-showroom (28 Aprile 2014)

http://www.sexy-showroom.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=23


----------

